# Craigslist Repost - Freshwater planted aquarium (North Fort Worth)



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw this on Craigslist this morning. Who ever is selling this is offering a killer deal on the package. If anyone wants an instant jump into the hobby, this is a good way to have everything. 
***************************************************************************
This is a 72 gallon bow front Oceanic tank (no leaks) and stand set up as freshwater planted aquarium. Some details are 4 bulb - 4 ft. lighting 216 watts, CO2 (tank, bubble counter, needle vale, and reactor), Eheim 2217 filter, UV sterilizer, inline heater, fish (Angel fish, Neons, Corys, loaches and some others), plants (a lot of growing plants) and related supplies. Asking $325 or OBO for what you see and more, I want to get out of the hobby.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/1880993793.html


----------

